# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Turning torso

## StormAngel

Qyteti suedez Malmö, i cili perfaqeson qender dizajnere dhe arkitektonike, eshte me e pasur edhe per nje atraksion-Turning Torso, kulle e mahnitshme 54 kateshe, qe eshte veper e arkitektit spanjoll Santiago Calatrava.
Kjo shumekateshe me nje pamje jo te zakonshme eshte oficialisht e hapur ne 27 gusht 2005 dhe paraqet kullen me te larte ne Skandinavi dhe e dyta per lartesi ndertese banimi ne Europe.
Kulla eshte e gjate 190 metra. Dizajni i Calatrava eshte interesant pershkak se eshte e perbere nga 9 katrore, te cilet "rrotullohen" duke shkuar perpjete.

----------

